

Leaked: Kiev snipers hired by Maidan leaders - Estonian FM to EU's Ashton - usaphp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh_YkdGbWqk

======
NatW
Given that this comes from Russia Today, this could very-well be propaganda.
caveat emptor!

~~~
usaphp
That's what I thought too, but Ashton confirmed the dialog and the voice
record was authenticated.

~~~
jedmeyers
That does not make the accusations true. In addition to all said, snipers were
firing for the positions where Berkut was located. Then why would Berkut allow
Maidan-hired snipers to fire at people, knowing quite well they are going to
be held responsible?

~~~
usaphp
How do you know? You were there?

~~~
jedmeyers
How do you know Australia exists? Where you there? See, in the current
technological age, people do not have to be somewhere to know the facts about
what happened. YouTube helps a lot, btw.

What's funny is that is not even the first time you are making such a stupid
argument:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6525201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6525201)

------
usaphp
On a side note, the new (not elected so illegal) government wants to ban the
use of russian language, that sounds insane to me, they want to be closer to
democratic Europe, but isn't banning a freedom of language is one of the worst
things you can do if you want to be democratic? Correct me if I am wrong.

~~~
jedmeyers
"wants to ban the use of russian language" \- where did you hear that
propaganda? How do you ban the use of any language?

~~~
usaphp
From my cousin and aunt who live in Ukraine, unlike most of the americans and
europeans who consider everything that media says is true and if something is
against it - it's propaganda, I prefer to ask real people who live there.

~~~
jedmeyers
So what did those "real" people tell you? Can you explain what "banning the
use of the Russian language" actually entails? Will they put you in jail if
they catch you speak Russian?

~~~
efoto
Well, you may find that, for instance, "Resident’s in Ukraine’s western city
Lviv, a stronghold of Ukranian nationalism, chose to speak in Russian for the
day".

